# New member looking for advice........



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

on loft contacted me by e-mail from this site. I accidently deleted the e-mail and have no idea who you were. I know the was a j and some numbers in your user name. Sorry this happened. If you read this and will e-mail me again I will be happy to answer you. OH and I think this person was from Ireland maybe??? Not from the US I know. Not sure about the country.......


never mind.........retreived the email.


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

*starting pigeons*

Hi Renee, it was me, I was looking through this site for a couple of weeks now for some info and found it very good site, your lofts are fantastic and your site very good, I got design for a loft of your site the redrose starter loft i added a couple of feet size ways to add to it. I will send pics when i get it finished. I have some birds ordered from england was looking to know when i could begin training them and how long i would have to keep young birds in the loft before i can let them out. I am from Northern ireland.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

jojo67 said:


> Hi Renee, it was me, I was looking through this site for a couple of weeks now for some info and found it very good site, your lofts are fantastic and your site very good, I got design for a loft of your site the redrose starter loft i added a couple of feet size ways to add to it. I will send pics when i get it finished. I have some birds ordered from england was looking to know when i could begin training them and how long i would have to keep young birds in the loft before i can let them out. I am from Northern ireland.


Did you get my email? I hope you're getting the birds AFTER you finish the loft..........???
New young birds, hopefully very young as in 28 to 30 days old, are easy to train. Take about 3 or 4 days and let them get used to the new loft. Let them eat as much as they want. They may not even eat the first 24 hours because they are in a new place. No worries though. They'll eat when they get hungry. After the first few days, feed them twice a day. Call them with a whistle or whatever method you want to use. Most use a can with some seeds in it and just shake it. Do this EVERY time you feed them. After a few days, 4 or 5 of this, start putting them out in the aviary, call them and make them trap to eat. Trap/eat. Don't trap/don't eat. They'll get the message. Once you are certain that they know the call for food, you can let them out. You're looking at about 2 to 2 1/2 weeks..........maybe 3...........


----------

